# somatrope / somatropin



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

has anyone here used or herd of somatrope / somatropin, if so what are ur views? It comes in 15iu vials with the hgh and water unmixed in same vial. I think it may come out of china?

Thanks in advance


----------

